# Youtube Video in Java Frame einbinden?



## Spaceman85 (3. September 2010)

Hallo, 
ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit Youtubevideos in ein java programm einzubinden.

Ist dies möglich?


----------



## vfl_freak (3. September 2010)

Moin,
wenn es Dir 'nur' um die Anzeige von Videodateien geht, wirst Du nicht drumherum kommen, sowas wie Java JMF zu benutzen!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. September 2010)

Hallo,

eine Möglichkeit wäre das einbinden eines SWT Browsers in einen JFrame...

```
package de.tutorials.training.swt;

import org.eclipse.swt.SWT;
import org.eclipse.swt.browser.Browser;
import org.eclipse.swt.layout.FillLayout;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell;

public class YoutubeVideo {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Display display = Display.getDefault();
		Shell shell = new Shell(display);
		shell.setText("Youtube Player");
		
		Browser browser = new Browser(shell, SWT.NONE);

		shell.setLayout(new FillLayout());

        shell.open();
        
        browser.setUrl("http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjUuAuBcoqs");
		
  
		
    	while (!shell.isDisposed()) {
			if (!display.readAndDispatch())
				display.sleep();
		}
		display.dispose();
	}
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------

